# Downgrading MKV GTI Brakes? possible rallycross build



## 20voffury (Jan 28, 2006)

I know everyone is gonna be bent out of shape about this. Who _down_ grades their brakes? I'm thinking about building a rallycross car for the Prepared class. I'm currently rocking a 98 GTI VR6 but that poor thing is getting beat.

The main problem is this: I need to be able to put 15" wheels on the car.

Apparently, this isn't possible on the mk5 GTI do to the better brakes. I believe the rabbit came with 15's? So could I just slap on rabbit/jetta brake calipers/carriers/pads/rotors and call it a day? I'm sure they won't be as good but on loose surfaces "good" brakes are actually too much.

Any other ideas? Anything simpler?
Thanks


----------



## tharkhold (Apr 29, 2012)

20voffury said:


> I know everyone is gonna be bent out of shape about this. Who _down_ grades their brakes? I'm thinking about building a rallycross car for the Prepared class. I'm currently rocking a 98 GTI VR6 but that poor thing is getting beat.
> 
> The main problem is this: I need to be able to put 15" wheels on the car.
> 
> ...


Sorry if necroe'd, but

I can confirm that my 2008 Rabbit original brakes did fit under 15" steelies (winter mode). As for a 'downgrade', well, you'd save 2lbs for the front rotors vs GTI, and approx 2lbs in the back compared to GTI rotors. The calipers are the same, the only difference are the caliper brakets, which should be plentiful and cheap in junkyards.

As for performance loss.. not sure if it would be significant, esp with quality/track pads.


----------



## 20voffury (Jan 28, 2006)

(bringing this back from the dead!)
So I did in fact purchase a 09 GTI. After looking around here and other research - yes must switch rotors and carriers. I found a guy selling a whole used set up (Front only) for a 2017 golf sportwagen. My newest problem/original problem is fitting 15" wheels on it. I have mk4 wheels with rally tires -> not gonna work mk4: 5x100 VS mk5 5x112. 

Other than steelies and aftermarket, which cars came with 15" alloys in a 5x112? Everything seems like it's 16" minimum nowadays...
Thanks.


----------



## 20voffury (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like I found some 15" alloys off a 2003 Passat. Any reason these wouldn't work? 
All internet sleuthing says 112x5 for mk5 GTI as well as the Passat. Offset _appears _the same, although less certain answers from Dr. Internet.


----------

